# Tutorial: Flash S500 to W580



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 18, 2007)

This Tutorial is Outdated ! Please find the new and imporved version of the same here

*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/crossflashing/flash-s500-to-w580/

Regards Akshay

and you may want to patch your phone !! hence check this out

*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/patching/applying-patches-for-db2020-phone/


----------



## ansonliew (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey im completely new here..i wanna ask if this method applicable to flashing w580i onli? if yes is this the same method?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2007)

yes it applies
infact same method for flashing all SE new phones


----------



## ansonliew (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks! by the way i can use the cust pack u uploaded to flash my w580i right?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2007)

ansonliew said:
			
		

> thanks! by the way i can use the cust pack u uploaded to flash my w580i right?



yes obviously u can use


----------



## roscoe79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, Im wondering if someone can help me, Can you help me with the main firmware and fs firmware for UK. I have backed up the GDFS but I can't restore it because I don' know where its saved, any idea where it automatically saves.

any help would be great I'v only just got the phone. I should just left it

Sorry I forgot to mention I have a Sony Ericsson W580i


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 25, 2007)

well restoring GDFS won't fix this problem
GDFS has check summed variables needed only to start phone

to fix this problem .. Reflash Main and FS . this time use a different FS
since you are from UK no problem all FS come with English as default


----------



## juhhhhhstt (Dec 24, 2007)

hi i just flashed my s500i to w580i.
im pretty sure it worked but as soon as i put in my sim card.
i get as message:
"Configuration error. Please contact your network operator or service centre."
and from then i can cant use the phone.

ive used the FS:
W580_R6BC002_FS_EUROPE_4_RED52
W580_R6BC002_FS_S_E_EUROPE_RED52

those two havent worked so far.
should i keep trying?

can you please tell me whats wrong? =[


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL 



nothing to worry
you forgot customization part !!

*After Flashing FS of any PHONE you must Customize phone or else config error !!*

download Cust pack .. ! or CDA or whatever you call it !!
links to cust packs are there in tutorial 

customization

connect phone ( usual process )

unzip the customization pack ( use the cust pack which goes with the FS of your choice or create one which is very easy )

you will find a folder named "tpa" in it

now in xs++ directory on PC, in the directory where u have xs++.exe create a new folder named "own_custpack"

copy the "tpa" folder into this "own_custpack" folder the path of custom files should be like own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom...

open xs++ and connect fone check only customize file system

now under phone model select 'Own Custpack'
under CDA and Region, select '/own_custpack'

now hit flash...
now in few seconds custom files will be added to your phone and done
Start your phone !! Wait for some time !!


----------



## xeroxcool (Jan 5, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *forums.se-nse.net/style_emoticons/default/welcome.gif
> 
> Welome To The Tutorial !! We Now Flash Sony Ericsson S500i To Sony Ericsson W580i !!!!
> By flashing s500 You Get Most of the features of w580
> ...


 

At last i've found it!!,akshay would it work if i only change custpack but use the same fs & main?

p/s:thanks man..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2008)

hey nice to know ..
but what were you searching for ??

thanks for showing interested in this forgotten tutorial

or is that S500 as phone is not a good seller ??


----------



## xeroxcool (Jan 6, 2008)

well actually i just bought w580 with at&t sp and i'm looking 4 debranding tut., hey, i've completed the flashing the firmware in the software info has changed but why can't i use my flash themes?when i select the theme it will open but it will not function and if i push the back button it'll return me to the theme selection page?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 6, 2008)

if you flashed main and fs .. then debranding is done

for a flash menu to work .. you must upload flash menu correclty to FS
and get a theme that is paired or coupled to a flash MENU !!

i request you to go through the k550i flashing thread .. its got lots of information that you will like !!!
or may be theme is corrupt


----------



## bell232 (Jan 11, 2008)

hi i recently used you tutorial to flash my s500 to the w580 everything worked but now for sum reason my mms and wap settings have gone and i have tried everything to get them back please help what have i done wrong?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 11, 2008)

really sorry for late reply

download the setting from your operator.
call your operator and tell them to send them the setting
or else let me know your region and place country operator.. i can try to help

regards


----------



## digitizen (Jan 12, 2008)

akshay remember me ? ill prolly be the first person to have flashed his s500i to w580 in this forum .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2008)

yes man how can i forget
that was your pure badluck

because many many people have now succesfully flashed to w580
want to try again ??


----------



## digitizen (Jan 13, 2008)

u kiddin the day i got my mobile back i flashed it again to w580 .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

ahh superb .. that's the spirit !!
cool then now get down to patching !!


----------



## digitizen (Jan 14, 2008)

akshay those guys screwed up myphone while servicing the small plate covering the top part of the phone ( at the back where the camera is ) 
is loose , so any idea where i can get original panel for this mobile .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 14, 2008)

you should get it any SE show room and st service center


----------



## digitizen (Jan 14, 2008)

damn i am never trusting these service centers again . actually when the problem came i shouldv tried to repair it myself and be damned with the warrranty .


----------



## majid921 (Mar 8, 2008)

hey hi all!
i have 500i and i was trying to flash it to 580i please help me with the step by step of downloading the software!

thankx!


----------



## Olexin (Apr 5, 2008)

hey hi im new here but i have a problem on this because my pc reconizes my phone after i turn it of and toke of the battery 
what can i do so it dose not reconize it ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 5, 2008)

can you be clear ??
you should connect phone holding C
this tutorial is outdated
you also need to install USB Flash Drivers ! Damn i got to fix this


----------



## nathan3011 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hiya,

I have just been offered this phone for £50 and wondered whether or not you think this phone is good as i really don't know much about dejavu! It looks on the surface good and my friend that is selling it has said that it is very good but wanted to get an opinion off you guys cos you clearly know/have the phone

Thanks a lot guys


----------

